# Mewtwo DLC announced for Smash Bros 3DS/Wii U



## GameWinner (Oct 23, 2014)

The rumored Mewtwo DLC was finally confirmed today during Nintendo's Super Smash Bros. Direct. Not much is known about the character besides the fact that the character is still in development and is slated for a Spring 2015 release.

The character is apparently free for owners of both the Wii U and 3DS versions. Not sure if everyone else outside of that is getting the character as paid DLC or not.


 *Source*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 24, 2014)

Source? If you can't link the source, at least tell us what their source is.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Source? If you can't link the source, at least tell us what their source is.


Smash Direct 30 mins ago.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 24, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Smash Direct 30 mins ago.


See, that's good to know. Assuming that everybody is aware that there was a Smash Direct makes for poor news reporting.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 24, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> See, that's good to know. Assuming that everybody is aware that there was a Smash Direct makes for poor news reporting.


 
Aw yeah, sorry about that. Meant to include it, honestly!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 24, 2014)

I have to pay for a character if I don't own both versions?!  NINTENDO IS WORST THAN THE MAFIA.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 24, 2014)

Bring Klonoa back and kick Pac-Man out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I have to pay for a character if I don't own both versions?! NINTENDO IS WORST THAN THE MAFIA.


 

Or wait till it's on the eShop, or for hackers to circumvent that, and they will.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 24, 2014)

Not exactly sure why one charecter needs 6 months of development,  but at least it free


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Not exactly sure why one charecter needs 6 months of development, but at least it free


 

For those who have both versions, those who don't will likely have to pay for him.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

Really hoping Jack Frost and Roy/Chrom get added as a promo for Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, if that doesn't end up canned.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 24, 2014)

Good, now we don't have to hear "where is Mewtwo".


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Not exactly sure why one charecter needs 6 months of development, but at least it free


 
Maybe they started to make Mewtwo recently?


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Oct 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Not exactly sure why one charecter needs 6 months of development, but at least it free


 

It was likely a last minute addition.... They have to finish the Wii U version first and that still has TBA stuff that is going to be released after launch as well that likely is more important than Mewtwo.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2014)

"Spring of 2015"
Thanks Obama


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> "Spring of 2015"
> Thanks Obama


 



That's actually pretty damn hilarious and well-said!

If Nintendo doesn't release it for single-game owners, then, hackers will.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 24, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Really hoping Jack Frost and Roy/Chrom get added as a promo for Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, if that doesn't end up canned.


I would cry tears of joy if they added an SMT rep


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2014)

I could be wrong (but I kinda doubt it), it's just a free DLC. You don't need to own both games. It's free for both Wii U and 3DS owners.
Unless the Nintendo Direct SPECIFICALLY stated you needed to own both games, there's really no way they'd do that. EDIT: lol having faith in Nintendo, I know better

Anyway, it's nice that he's free but...meh. Can we get some good characters? Mewtwo teleport trolling is fun but he's not exactly a character I was wetting my pants to play as. Plus I believe Palutena has a teleport up+B anyway making Mewtwo just entirely irrelevant.
I would rather pay for good characters, than receive meh tier ones for free.

Lucas would be nice to see again. Ness was shit after Lucas came around.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 24, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> I could be wrong (but I kinda doubt it), it's just a free DLC. You don't need to own both games. It's free for both Wii U and 3DS owners.
> Unless the Nintendo Direct SPECIFICALLY stated you needed to own both games, there's really no way they'd do that.


They did, indeed, specifically state that you need to own both games.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> They did, indeed, specifically state that you need to own both games.


 
Then that's a special kind of retarded, haha.
But it IS Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Then that's a special kind of retarded, haha.
> But it IS Nintendo.


 

Like I said, it will either be on the eShop later, or hackers will do it for us.  They do what Nintendont.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 24, 2014)

NOE says that it is a promotional offer period. So I am sure as fuck that it will be paid DLC.





the_randomizer said:


> Like I said, it will either be on the eShop later, or* hackers will do it for us.* They do what Nintendont.


Do it for us how? We aren't able to apply DLC to roms. And for now, it doesn't seem possible in the near future.


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 24, 2014)

mewtwo was my favorite character on melee and the only reason i kept playing melee long after brawl, with mewtwo in a game again i can finally put away all my other smash games for good.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> NOE says that it is a promotional offer period. So I am sure as fuck that it will be paid DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it for us how? We aren't able to apply DLC to roms. And for now, it doesn't seem possible in the near future.


 

How the hell should I know? Either way, it's a dick move to make people buy both versions when many aren't interested in the 3DS version.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 24, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Either way, it's a dick move to make people buy both versions when many aren't interested in the 3DS version.


 

Or the Wii U version.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, there's not a lot of interest on the 3ds version, only some 3+ million copies sold. No biggie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Yeah, there's not a lot of interest on the 3ds version, only some 3+ million copies sold. No biggie.


 

I'm just saying, there are people who want one or the other, or both, but there will be people who only just want the 3DS or Wii U versions. I hope there's a DLC pack for other characters.  Oh and 1080p at 60 fps confirmed http://playeressence.com/super-smash-bros-for-wii-u-runs-in-native-1080p-resolution/ http://n4g.com/news/1609334/super-smash-bros-wii-u-runs-at-native-1080p-60fps-with-8-players


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 25, 2014)

What if there's more incoming characters than just Mewtwo, and the rest just haven't been announced yet? I doubt it'd take Sakurai 6+ months just to make one character, even if he did barely started making him.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> How the hell should I know? Either way, it's a dick move to make people buy both versions when many aren't interested in the 3DS version.


 
It's called a marketing move. You want interest in your system to grow, then make it grow through target marketing like this. Nintendo is finally figuring out how to market.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's called a marketing move. You want interest in your system to grow, then make it grow through target marketing like this. Nintendo is finally figuring out how to market.


 
True, and one would hope that eventually, it'll be available for those who only have one or the other. Hopefully, sales will at least not be as bad.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> True, and one would hope that eventually, it'll be available for those who only have one or the other.


 
It most likely will be, but most likely paid for DLC or something else. Nintendo's biggest problem right now is they aren't doing enough push for the Wii U, this is actually a step in the right direction for them.


----------



## avran89 (Oct 25, 2014)

Whine, whine, whine...

If they didn't put mewtwo in the game, they'll whine that they cut content from the game

If they did put mewtwo in the game and not make DLC they'll complain "nintendont" doesn't support their games with DLC

God forbid you pay for extra content especially in fighting games where extra fighters as DLC is a common industry practice


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It most likely will be, but most likely paid for DLC or something else. Nintendo's biggest problem right now is they aren't doing enough push for the Wii U, this is actually a step in the right direction for them.


 

Yes, so it is a good and right step, let's just hope that the momentum can be sustained because this game has a shitload of hype right now.


----------



## Kippykip (Oct 25, 2014)

Why is nintendo going into the DLC thing...


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> Why is nintendo going into the DLC thing...


 
There's absolutely nothing wrong with DLC. It's only an issue when content is ripped from a game to be used as DLC at launch.


----------



## Kippykip (Oct 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with DLC. It's only an issue when content is ripped from a game to be used as DLC at launch.


 
Remember back when people bought a game and a new character came out, it would update the game with it?
Instead of having to pay 80$ then another 20$ for character packs for online


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nintendo UK's official Twitter reads:
_WARNING! Mewtwo arrives in spring 2015! Register both versions in a promotional period & get him for free!_
It kinda implies that it will be a DLC character that owners of both versions recieve for free rather than being available exclusively to those people.

They wouldn't spend so much time to make a DLC character if it were only going to be available during a promotional period.


----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> Remember back when people bought a game and a new character came out, it would update the game with it?
> Instead of having to pay 80$ then another 20$ for character packs for online


No, I actually don't, except for indie games and free2play things.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

I registered the Smash 3DS Club Nintendo card so not only do I get the Smash 2CD Soundtrack (I'll also need to register Smash Wii U when I get it) but also Mewtwo DLC character.

Frankly, I don't really care much about Mewtwo as I often play as Mario, Link, Pit or some other character than Mewtwo in Melee or wherever he's in.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

damnit. hell of a thing to wake up to....

once I saw that N(Sc)amco was on this project I knew paid DLC was inevitable.

This promotional period is to see how people will react to paid DLC. And the very idea of DLC in Smash Bros. If it does well and it's well received. There will be more. I can guarantee that. Mewtwo will be free for multi-platform owners but that's the only bone Nintendo will throw at them in regards to DLC.

Here's a better source: http://t.co/kPxybdRdla

Next Stop: ETA Q2 2015: Paid DLC Ice Climbers. The character that was too "advanced" for the 3DS version.



Spoiler











 
oh laordy I hope not.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> damnit. hell of a thing to wake up to....
> 
> once I saw that Namaco was on this project I knew paid DLC was inevitable.
> 
> ...


 
Well, at least this one's not already on the disc.


----------



## migles (Oct 25, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Not much is known about the character besides the fact the fact that the character



anti grammar nazi alert


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

migles said:


> anti grammar nazi alert


 
His keyboard's lagging. lol


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sakurai told IGN a while ago



> "but for now, you could consider DLC as not being in the cards." - Jun 2013


 
so.....when did they change their mind?

all i'm saying is that Mewtwo or future DLC characters (because after reading what the internet thinks about this...there WILL BE MORE)  better not divide the online community.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Sakurai told IGN a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

When Nintendo realized they could make money from it?

Nintendo is not in the business to "be ethical" or "do things for the gamers", they're in it to make money. If you really believed Nintendo would only do free DLC constantly out of the goodness of their own heart then you're pretty dumb.


----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Sakurai told IGN a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it even matter? That was more than a year ago. They did say "for now".


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> When Nintendo realized they could make money from it?
> 
> Nintendo is not in the business to "be ethical" or "do things for the gamers", they're in it to make money. If you really believed Nintendo would only do free DLC constantly out of the goodness of their own heart then you're pretty dumb.


 

well obviously after their with the Mario Kart 8 DLC not being free, obviously we all came to a realization that free DLC from Nintendo was over. In fact I think we realized this when Fire Emblem 3DS had paid DLC. I'm just wondering when they actually decided to start working on mewtwo / give up on trying to get him in the 3DS game for day 1 and decided charge for him separately.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> When Nintendo realized they could make money from it?
> 
> Nintendo is not in the business to "be ethical" or "do things for the gamers", they're in it to make money. If you really believed Nintendo would only do free DLC constantly out of the goodness of their own heart then you're pretty dumb.


 
The free DLC vehicles (Mercedez) that MK8 got were absolutely garbage, hell, they were slower than the karts in the game already which is pretty terrible considering the karts are too slow as it is.

If they wanna charge $11.99/£11.99 then they better make it worth and with the DLC Pack #1 and #2 it looks like it'll be.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The free DLC vehicles (Mercedez) that MK8 got were absolutely garbage, hell, they were slower than the karts in the game already which is pretty terrible considering the karts are too slow as it is.
> 
> If they wanna charge $11.99/£11.99 then they better make it worth and with the DLC Pack #1 and #2 it looks like it'll be.


 

Technically they haven't announced ANY price yet. They just said this to get people hyped for the most hyped brawl character missing in SSB4. Which seem like taking advantage of fanboyism for money 

but I DIGRESS.

This announcement also might help with future Wii U purchase incentives. More DLC characters are on the way that's a gurantee. They won't stop with just Mewtwo (this isn't PS all-stars over here ;3), 

All i'm saying is that Nintendo better do "DLC right" motto for Smash Bros 4 like they have been with MK8 (or that's at least what the majority of the internet is saying)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

That price's for the MK8 DLC bundle.

I'm guessing Mewtwo for non-3DS/Wii U owners will cost them $4.99/£4.99 if they want it.


----------



## kyogre123 (Oct 25, 2014)

He looks amazing T.T Much better than the Gamefreak version. Finally, Nintendo makes something good.

This may be the first thing I actually buy from the eShop-


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

this is all and all okay (I mean every goddamn modern fighter has DLC so we better fucking get used to it) but they better not be OP to encourage more people to buy it so they can become competitive online again. Or that would be a dick move. Make him balanced and I don't have any problem. I mean every one else is doing it. customers have accepted it. it's Nintendo's turn to cash in


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> this is all and all okay (I mean every goddamn modern fighter has DLC so we better fucking get used to it) but they better not be OP to encourage more people to buy it so they can become competitive online again. Or that would be a dick move. Make him balanced and I don't have any problem. I mean every one else is doing it. customers have accepted it. it's Nintendo's turn to cash in


 

>balanced
>Smash

Pick exactly one and only one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >balanced
> >Smash
> 
> Pick exactly one and only one.


 
Well Metaknight was over powered in brawl and had a ridiculous range. He was definitely balanced out in SMB4. Other characters too were balanced out more as well


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Well Metaknight was over powered in brawl and had a ridiculous range. He was definitely balanced out in SMB4.


 

There's still a pretty large difference in tiers in SSB4. It's still as poorly balanced as every other Smash game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess it's pretty neat for people who plan on buying both, a little reward I guess.

On the topic of DLC, I enjoy it when its actual content, not Horse Armor DLC.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 25, 2014)

I find this really scummy... especially considering the new WiiU update is enough to kill any desire for me to have the other console.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> Remember back when people bought a game and a new character came out, it would update the game with it?
> Instead of having to pay 80$ then another 20$ for character packs for online


 
No, I don't. Name some examples because free content for games is very, very limited in nature. Unless you're thinking that games in development releasing updates (akin to Minecraft) is the same thing, which it isn't.


----------



## Nyancat (Oct 25, 2014)

To get it free, you need both versions..
They want you to spend an extra 30.00 is what they _really_ meant.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nyancat said:


> To get it free, you need both versions..
> They want you to spend an extra 30.00 is what they _really_ meant.


 
Or somehow manage to buy a Smash 3DS Club Nintendo card unused from eBay for $5/$10 if you want it that much. 

The primary reason I bought Smash 3DS was to obtain the Club Nintendo card so I'd get the Smash 2CD Soundtrack besides playing the full game for a while.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Or somehow manage to buy a Smash 3DS Club Nintendo card unused from eBay for $5/$10 if you want it that much.
> 
> The primary reason I bought Smash 3DS was to obtain the Club Nintendo card so I'd get the Smash 2CD Soundtrack besides playing the full game for a while.


 
All dat music... Especially after everything they showed off on the announcement, im really glad to be getting the CD, because there is NO WAY i'd download that much music to my tablet/phone.


----------



## Kippykip (Oct 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> No, I don't. Name some examples because free content for games is very, very limited in nature. Unless you're thinking that games in development releasing updates (akin to Minecraft) is the same thing, which it isn't.


 
Actually correction..
This is release day DLC
This is even worse


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 26, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> Actually correction..
> This is release day DLC
> This is even worse



Are you illiterate or is reading just too hard.

This is a character being worked on after release to be released as DLC. Perfectly fine. If it was release day DLC then, derp, it would've been released ON RELEASE DAY.

I'm starting to wonder if you're trolling or genuinely this stupid. I never see your posts so I really can't figure it out.


----------



## Kippykip (Oct 26, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Are you illiterate or is reading just too hard.
> 
> This is a character being worked on after release to be released as DLC. Perfectly fine. If it was release day DLC then, derp, it would've been released ON RELEASE DAY.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if you're trolling or genuinely this stupid. I never see your posts so I really can't figure it out.


 

Well it's just that everywhere I go I always see something like







I feel that Nintendo is doing an EA move here by releasing the game unfinished and finishing it with DLC
Just delay the game if it's not finished! This is a game to play for when friends come over and it will be messed trying to play this with some people with or without a DLC that includes a special character or something


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice such a damn shame my local pawn shop sold it's FUCKING 3DS ONLINE!! bastard... i was going buy that... it had the right firmware... but i'm not sure how gateway and 3ds DLC would work...


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 27, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Bring Klonoa back and kick Pac-Man out.


 
Me and you think alike, my friend. But why not keep both? 
As for mewtwo, meh, I don't really care much about him, but if Nintendo is gonna make more DLC$,
I really hope it will be more third party reps (Bomberman, Simon Belmont, Wonder red, characters that appeared on Ninty consoles). Bet that would make the sales skyrocket 
I have nothing againts more characters from the usual series (mario, zelda, donkey kong, ect.), but
I'd like to see guys from other series duking it out with the roster.


----------

